# Built M52 Turbo Build Help



## zreppy28 (Mar 28, 2018)

Didnt get much traction in the normal e36 section so figured it made way more sense to try here

I'm shooting for a high hp m52 turbo build. So far it is as follows:

M52 block
S52 cams
S52 crankshaft
Eagle H-Beam Connecting Rods
Wiseco 8:5:1 Low Compression Pistons
CES Cutring Head Gasket
ARP Head Studs
M50 Manifold
Underdrive Pulley Setup
A whole list of various gaskets, sensors, and hardware that will be replaced

*Head and Block will both be sent to the machine shop for decking, line bore, etc.*

An upgraded cooling system and clutch are both accounted for as well. At this point I'm looking for advice on the following:

I'd like to make around 600+ whp

Should i run s52 or m52 valvetrain? (I have a spare s52 laying around which is where the cams and crank came from)

Should i go to e85? If so, with these pistons, higher compression pistons? If so what compression ratio?

What fuel delivery setup should i be running to get me to my power goal? Fuel pump, lines, etc

Should i convert the car to obd1? If so, why?

Is there anything I'm missing? I have not selected any turbo, manifold, intercooler etc.

I'm open to suggestions but as of right now I'm more focused on building this engine and car up right to handle boost.

Thanks to anyone able and willing to help. I'm really after one of you veterans out there to catch me if I'm missing something before i make a mistake that comes back to bite me.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

